# Battle Class Destroyer - HMS Saintes



## fred henderson

Discussion thread for Battle Class Destroyer - HMS Saintes. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## vickentallen

served on HMS Jutland super battle 57/59 full commish med and home fleet
as electrical mechanic great ships but accomodation left something to be desired, hammock, in foxl mess, in roughers messdeck was awash due to skuttle rings (portholes) distorted by "A" turret firing but a lot of happy memories still in touch with old shipmates 50years on.

 regards Vic.


----------



## JohnWynn

I served on the Saintes from 1951 till 1954


----------



## DaveClax

*Saintes*

I served on the Saintes from 1958 to 1960 as a J/seaman in the aft mess in a hammock right above the bilge pump motor & next to the mess gangway ,what a introduction to navy life onboard. as a young lad of 16 some of the older National service (Part timers) made life difficult but I soon learnt to deal with those kind in my own way and life became rather pleasent in the later years .


----------



## MNaylor

hello, my dad also served on the The Saintes 1958-1959, anyone remember Tony (Jim) Goode. In particular he would like to get in contact with Mr. Burns Sweeney (first name unknown) originally from Kent. I am very happy to pass on any message.


----------

